# Me



## Picciotta8

Ho trovato un testo in francese che metteva "Me" davanti il nome proprio maschile e femminile ma l'abbreviazione di Monsieur è "M." e di Madame è "Mme"...che significa "Me"?


----------



## Paquita

È possibile che sia un notaio: clic  o un avvocato: clic


----------



## Picciotta8

Grazie della risposta  si, si tratta di avvocati ma non capisco se va tradotto o no...


----------



## Paquita

In francese il titolo completo è "Maître" per uomini e per donne se è ciò che chiedi...(non capisco bene la tua domanda)


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Picciotta8, e benvenut@ in WRF!
Sì, lo devi tradurre: Me X, Maître X = l'Avv. X, l'avvocato X. 
Scusa, non sono sicuro affatto dell'uso della maiuscola in italiano.


----------



## Picciotta8

ciao ragazzi e grazie e si alla fine ho tradotto direttamente l'avvocato  baci


----------

